# Rat Poison



## DaisysMommy (Mar 21, 2008)

So my dogs got into some rat poison today. One of them is a 2lb puppy about 5 months old. I called the poison control line for animals and they told me that she should be alright but to take her to the vet for a Vitamin K1 therapy. I was reading online that I could buy over the counter Vitamin K and give 5mg per kilo. Is that correct? I know that she did not get much of the poison. There were 6 - 1oz. blocks there and 4 large dogs that got to it when she did. I induced vomiting on all, I think I have cleaned up enough puke to have all 6 blocks back.. however the little pup didnt vomit anything.. So I was wondering what the outcome will be with all of my dogs and if anyone had been through this before, or had to have the vitamin therapy done and about how much it costs, or if I could do it myself. Normally I dont use chemicals or pesticides and usually have the natural cleaners. But all this cold air has forced field mice to about destroy the underside of my house and all my insulation.


----------



## tonisaysss (Jan 18, 2010)

in situations such as this, i would contact your vet regarding therapy. ask them if it's at all possible for you to treat at home. otherwise, i would go ahead and bring her in. you never be too safe, in my opinion.

in times like these, toxiban is nice to have in your doggy first aide kit.

http://www.amazon.com/Vet-A-Mix-Toxiban-Suspension/dp/B00076HUK0


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Get the small dog to the vet pronto. You may not see any signs until it is too late. If the larger dogs vomited they may be alright but a 2lb puppy has little reserve. Vitamin K1 comes in an injectable form. Talk to your vet about the other dogs.


----------



## Xie (Feb 5, 2009)

I'd get to the vet asap! I personally don't view rat poison as one of those treat at home issues. As was said, you probably wouldn't see symptoms until things are going really wrong.

Where I work our normal rat poison treatment is induce vomiting (you did), toxiban w/ sorbitol, an ACT (checks clotting time), then provided the ACT is normal, a vit k injection to get it started working right away, and home with vit k pills.


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

You canNOT buy the proper Vitamin K formulation over the counter. It's a prescribed medication.

Please have your dogs (all of them) seen by a veterinarian for proper treatment... even if you think the bigger dogs vomited up most of what they ingested.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

You didn't immediately go to the vet with the dogs post induced vomiting? WHAT?

Internal bleeding is a huge risk here. This is not the time to start self treating without a veterinarian's feedback and assistance.


----------



## DaisysMommy (Mar 21, 2008)

I didnt take them to the vet because poison control told me one 20 lb dog would need 7.5 ounces and there was only 6 oz. there split between 5 dogs.. Who are all just under or over 20 lbs. so she told me not to worry about it and to just worry about the puppy. So puppy is about to head to the vet.


----------



## Mr. V (Jan 28, 2010)

A dog that eats rat poison should be at the vet ASAP. Vit K is great, but, it isn't going to do ANYTHING for 12 -24 hours. These guys need fresh frozen plasma for immediately treatment.


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

Mr. V said:


> A dog that eats rat poison should be at the vet ASAP. Vit K is great, but, it isn't going to do ANYTHING for 12 -24 hours. These guys need fresh frozen plasma for immediately treatment.


Um, incorrect. FFP is given if the dog is symptomatic of toxicity, or if blood work indicates an occult bleed. If the dog has eaten the rodenticide and the stomach has been emptied within an hour of ingestion, then having baseline bloodwork (including coagulation panels), a Vitmain K1 injection and subsequent oral vitamin K1 (for at least 3 weeks) would suffice.


----------



## Mr. V (Jan 28, 2010)

Ah, yes. Forgive me for not specifying. My intention was not to provide a grocery list of clincial signs and discuss readings that a PT or APTT test will indicate a loss in coagulation factors. Since this individual is posting on the internet, surfing the net for Vit K, I thought it more necessary to encourage him to seek medical attention and that FFP may be indicated since it's most likely past an hour, the dog most likely had a toxic dose, and it's most likely too late for gastric lavage and activated charcoal. 

I'll include a disclaimer next time


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I do know that a lot of farm dogs eat rat poison and are treated at home (farm dogs do not generally get much vet care, if any at all). I asked someone about it once and they said to just get a big ol' bottle of vitamin K at Wal-Mart and give a "whole bunch" to the dog every day for a month. Not exactly scientific, but I guess it works most of the time. Personally I would ask my vet....he's very good about telling me about treat-at-home options. If the injectable vitamin K works faster I'd get that to start with.

Hope the puppy recovers quickly!


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

Willowy said:


> I do know that a lot of farm dogs eat rat poison and are treated at home (farm dogs do not generally get much vet care, if any at all).


I live on a hobby farm & have 2 full time working dogs who are the 1st to go to the vet if I even THINK they might need to go...Your above statement is offensive to me & quite the generalization.


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

DaisysMommy said:


> I didnt take them to the vet because poison control told me one 20 lb dog would need 7.5 ounces and there was only 6 oz. there split between 5 dogs.. Who are all just under or over 20 lbs. so she told me not to worry about it and to just worry about the puppy. So puppy is about to head to the vet.


So, you know which do got which amount?...You make it sound like they sat down & divide it up equally.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

GypsyJazmine said:


> I live on a hobby farm & have 2 full time working dogs who are the 1st to go to the vet if I even THINK they might need to go...Your above statement is offensive to me & quite the generalization.


Fine....*I*, personally, have never (even once!) known a farm dog that has EVER seen a vet....except _maybe_ to be spayed, if the farmer doesn't wish to do away with puppies. I also do not know any working farm dogs, only the general kind of kinda-sorta-pets-but-not-quite dogs that almost every farm has. I would assume that after putting money and time into training a working dog, a farmer might be more willing to put money into a dog.


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

Willowy said:


> Fine....*I*, personally, have never (even once!) known a farm dog that has EVER seen a vet....except _maybe_ to be spayed, if the farmer doesn't wish to do away with puppies. I also do not know any working farm dogs, only the general kind of kinda-sorta-pets-but-not-quite dogs that almost every farm has. I would assume that after putting money and time into training a working dog, a farmer might be more willing to put money into a dog.


Though I do understand where you are coming from I wish you wouldn't generalize like that...The people that I associate with consider their LGD's (farm dogs) a vital part of their life &, in many cases, their lively hood.


----------



## WeimGirl (Feb 14, 2010)

I have a dog that's undergoing testing to find out what is causing him to have bloody stool, eyes, nose and sometimes bloody drool. I have been in and out of the vet for the past few days. My dog had a Vitamin K injection today, in case of possible rat poisoning, and the cost was only $29, though you may also have to pay a fee for the visit. They scared me with the possibilities of poisoning. I would DEFINITELY get treated by a vet ASAP. Good luck


----------



## Casper Yorkie (Apr 24, 2012)

Definately go to the vet. My yorkie ate rat poison and even though i induced vomitting he was still unwell although i didn't realise at the time. I kept an eye on him and seemed alright for a few days. It was only later he started coughing and showing smptons of being unwell. Took him to the vet and turned out there was blood in his lungs. He's okay but seriously don't risk it and take all the dogs to the vet for a check up.


----------

